# Roof Cleaning



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Could anyone Advise me please? I need to clean the roof of our Autotrail Mohican, Is it Possible to walk on the roof ? I have all the Gear, but no Idea ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

almost certainly, but don't go too far forward to the overcab. I was up on our van yesterday - it's gleaming now! Check with autortrail if you're unsure.


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for quick response Regards Rob


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Assuming the roof is strong enough (and if it's GRP it probably will be) then my only advice would be to crawl, rather than walk. It's a long way down, and things get very skiddy up there where there's water and shampoo about.

I love the line in Swift's handbook which advises on wearing deck shoes! They're got a point, though.


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks very much for the Advice Regards Rob


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Even though RV roofs are made to walk on ours (when we had it) and if I remember correctly, said not to kneel on the roof.

 
Keith


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking at this topic, prompts me to ask- can you crawl,creep,or walk on an Adria twin roof????

Ours needs a good "scrub"

Regards,
Ros.


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*roof*

place a broad on the roof and spread the load
geoff & lyn
p.s get er in doors up there you can hold the ladder along with a BEER


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you not got a red line just to the rear of you Heiki skylight. You can safely walk up to this point but Autotrail advise not to go any further. Even if you lie on the roof at this point you still cannot reach the very front and the only way to do it is with a ladder against the side.

peedee


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Walking on the roof*

Yes you can, just avoid standing on the over cab and not too close around the roof openings. This was the advice I got from Autotrail. Happy cleaning.

Chetty


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: roof*



mercman451 said:


> place a broad on the roof and spread the load
> geoff & lyn
> p.s get er in doors up there you can hold the ladder along with a BEER


Don't think the broad would be too happy about walking all over her  

Some form of massage perhaps.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## mercman451 (Apr 24, 2008)

*spelling mistake*

spelling mistake good laugh ah 
geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Being serious again, with all this contradictory advice I would check with Autotrail. Whilst I have given you what I was told, by Autotrail, regarding my model, it may be different for the year of the model and whether you are fitted with a ladder and roof bars? Even if you are careful and spread your weight you are still stressing the GRP and the gel coat may crack over time.

peedee


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Apart from cleaning the roof lights occassionally, why would you be bothered cleaning the roof on a regular basis anyway? It always intreagues me that vanners will risk damaging their van or themselves to wash the roof! Do you clean the tiles on your houses too?!

Just stand on a ladder and swill it off with a hosereel if you need to shift bird poo or leaves etc.


----------

